# Faveorite Youtube series



## TheDude (Dec 16, 2013)

What is a Youtube series you like to continually follow?

Some of my favorites are:
_www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL86F4D497FD3CACCE_ - Honest Trailers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1Cl5FzEIjY - Every thing wrong with...


----------



## chesse20 (Dec 16, 2013)

couldn't watch more than 2 minutes of that 8 minute video which is even worse than I did with mlp (survived 6 eps)

heres something better
[video=youtube_share;CVrXnXjYmT0]http://youtu.be/CVrXnXjYmT0[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 16, 2013)

I really liked Game Grumps when it was JonTron and Egoraptor.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 16, 2013)

The Bedfellows is worth a watch.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 16, 2013)

Y'know what? The Completionist.


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 16, 2013)

Game Grumps is one I enjoy a lot.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Dec 16, 2013)

*favorite

I watch kingsley a lot not sure if his vids counts as series but Overexposed.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 16, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> I really liked Game Grumps when it was JonTron and Egoraptor.


Conversely, I like Gamegrumps with Danny a lot more.
Although, Arin needs to stop fucking up Super Metroid so bad before I flip my laptop.

I also like Two Best Friends / Super Best Friends / TheSw1tcher, and, right now, the "annotated" versions of those old ridiculous 90s cartoons that I used to watch as a kid.
And some YTP channels, although the one I was following kind of died.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2013)

VSauce
Classic Gameroom (QnQ)
Felix Colgrave
Spacerip


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 17, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> I really liked Game Grumps when it was JonTron and Egoraptor.


I love Jontron on his own, but I think GG works much better with Danny/Arin. Jon doesn't improv very well and I find Danny and Arin have better chemistry.

But I don't watch GG unless it's a game I like.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 17, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I love Jontron on his own, but I think GG works much better with Danny/Arin. Jon doesn't improv very well and I find Danny and Arin have better chemistry.
> 
> But I don't watch GG unless it's a game I like.


I think with Jon, a lot of the time it was like they were trying to shout over each other. 
Who can be the most quirky? The movie: the game.
Arin and Danny just kind of chill out 90% of the time and don't really compete in the humor department. They just work really well together.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 17, 2013)

It drives me a little nuts when they need the guidebook for Wind waker, but they really are a well-working pair. Very entertaining.

For some furry inclusion here, 2 occasionally does some let's play videos that are enjoyable.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 17, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> It drives me a little nuts when they need the guidebook for Wind waker, but they really are a well-working pair. Very entertaining.


I'm starting to go nuts watching them play Super Metroid.

So much time wasted on sequence breaking that isn't actually saving any time.
And then running in circles.
And then passing by 80% of what they need to be getting, and then having to run in five more circles to get back to it.
I can get through this game in about an hour and half. This is painful.


----------



## Sar (Dec 17, 2013)

Haunted Gaming by Someordinarygamers


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 17, 2013)

I wouldn't call it a series, but I love the reviews by Ashens.


----------



## TheDude (Dec 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> VSauce
> Classic Gameroom (QnQ)
> Felix Colgrave
> Spacerip



Oh yeah. I love Vsause also. Every once in a while I'll watch classic game room to help me figure out what retro games I want.


----------



## Saga (Dec 17, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I watch kingsley a lot not sure if his vids counts as series but Overexposed.


and were gonna be royalsss
ROYALLLSSSS


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 17, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Haunted Gaming by Someordinarygamers


I second that, and bring along The Game Theorists.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 17, 2013)

SciShow, VSauce, Idea Channel, TEDed, retsupurae as well as some speedrunners, TASers and ytp'ers.


----------

